# Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen



## rednaxoel (26. März 2015)

*Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen "Asus ROG Swift pg278q" und zwei "Samsung SyncMaster B1940". Mit denen will ich Nvidia Surround einstellen, was aber nicht geht, da immer die Meldung "Surround benötigt Anzeigen mit mindestens einem gemeinsamen Timing. Verschiedene Anzeigekombinationen auswählen" was natürlich klar ist weil die Monitore ja verschiedene Bildwiederholraten haben. Deswegen hab ich versucht die Auflösungen und Bildwiederholraten der Bildschirme manuell zu verändern, genau nach dieser Anleitung hier: How to get 5760x1080 Surround Working With NVIDIA 3 screens display. Das funktioniert aber nicht. Ich bekomme immer wieder die selbe Meldung, obwohl ich schon alle möglichen Auflösungen ausprobiert hab.... Denk ich zumindest. Weiss einer weiter? Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu dumm für diese Anleitung.... Bin aber inzwischen echt verzweifelt... 

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort  freuen!


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Mir stellt sich erstmal die Frage nach dem Sinn.
Du willst 2x 1280x1024 60Hz Monitore im Surround mit einem 2560x1440 144Hz laufen lassen.
Das macht keinen Sinn und wird auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## rednaxoel (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Wieso macht das kein Sinn? Im normalen Desktop Betrieb funktionierts auch perfekt. Und wieso wirds nicht funktionieren?


----------



## HisN (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Weil Nvidia zwingend Monitore mit gleicher Auflösung und Refreshrate und Geometrie voraussetzt?
Google Nvidia Vision Surround FAQ
Du kannst SoftTH benutzen.


----------



## rednaxoel (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Verstehe, dachte das ging schon wegen der Anleitung (Link den ich verlinkt habe) aber SoftTH werde ich mir gerne mal anschauen, danke dir ;D


----------



## Grestorn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Ich glaube nicht, dass man einen GSync Monitor mit nicht GSync Monitoren synchronisieren kann. 

Der Desktop ist kein Maßstab, da die Bildwiedergabe auf dem Desktop eben nicht synchron stattfindet.


----------



## rednaxoel (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Man kann GSync ganz einfach ausschalten, also das wäre nicht das Problem


----------



## Grestorn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

GSync kann man nicht ausschalten. D.h. sobald der GSync Monitor angeschlossen ist, übernimmt die Grafikkarte bestimmte Steuerungen, ob das *Feature* GSync nun an ist oder nicht. 

Weswegen ja auch SLI+DSR auf einem GSync Monitor nicht geht, ganz egal, ob GSync aktiv ist oder nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

SLI funktioniert aber mit Gsync.

Warum versuchst du überhaupt mit zwei so alten Monitoren ein Surround Setup aufzubauen?
Was hast du damit vor?
Sag jetzt aber bitte nicht auf allen 3 spielen.


----------



## rednaxoel (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Hab sie günstig ausm Büro bekommen, für mein Tisch ideal von der Grösse her... Und ja ich will versuchen auf allen 3 zu zocken, wieso nicht, wenn mans schon hat ;D wüsste kein anderen Grund wieso man Nvidia Surround einrichten sollte...

Werds heut Abend erstmal mit SoftTH versuchen obs geht, werde es dann berichten. Danke für eure Hilfe ;D


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

1. Weil sie viel kleiner sind.
2. Weil sie eine andere Auflösung haben.
3. Weil sie ein anderes Seitenverhältnis haben.
4. Weil sie eine andere Bildwiederholfrequenz haben.
5. Weil sie viel langsamer sind.
6. Weil es einfach unsinnig ist so unterschiedliche Monitore zusammen zu benutzen.

Das wäre so, als würdest du Usain Bolt sagen:
Hier sind 100m, aber du darfst nur so schnell laufen wie die beiden 10 jährigen neben dir.


----------



## rednaxoel (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

Jep genau so wäre das, aber was ist so schlimm daran?  Usain Bolt kann zwar schnell rennen, schafft es aber auch im Tempo von 10 jährigen zu rennen.. Und wenn die 10 jährigen im Bett sind kann er wieder schnell rennen ;D


----------



## Grestorn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*



JoM79 schrieb:


> SLI funktioniert aber mit Gsync.



Das hab ich ja auch nicht bestritten (guck mal in meine Signatur). Aber man kann dann eben DSR nicht mehr nutzen - dazu muss man SLI abschalten. Und das liegt am GSync Monitor, egal ob GSync an ist oder nicht. Deswegen meine ich, dass Surround mit einem GSync Monitor generell nicht gehen wird. Das weiß ich nicht 100%ig, aber ich vermute es recht stark. Wenn überhaupt, dann dürfte es nur dann gehen, wenn alle beteiligten Monitore GSync Monitore der selben Bauart sind.

@rednaxoel: 
Ich hab auch einen tollen Gamer Monitore und zwei ältere hier stehen (einen 1920x1200 und einen FullHD). Selbst wenn ich es könnte, würde ich die zum Zocken nicht verwenden. Denn dann müsste ich auf alle Vorteile des Swift vezichten, die Auflösungen passen nicht zusammen (d.h. das Bild hat üble Brüche) und generell ist das Erlebnis deutlich schöechter als auf dem einen Gamer Monitor. 

Wenn Surround, dann nur mit 3 exakt gleichen Monitoren. Alles andere macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Nvidia Surround verschiedene Auflösungen*

naja zum arbeiten ist es schön mehr als einen zu haben beim spielen macht es wenig sinn und geht wohl auch in dem Fall wohl nicht.Einzig Sinnvoll bei Rennspielen z.B. 16:10 in der mitte und je ein anderer z.B. 5:4 hochkannt rechts und links für die außenspiegel  oder um beiStrategiespielen die Karte die ganze Zeit auf einem 2. Display zu zeigen wie es bei einem Spiel dessen Name mir im moment entfallen ist auch geht. Ansonsten unterstüzt nicht jedes Game ohne Hilfstools mehrere Displays.


----------

